# Iron content ADA soil



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what the iron content is in ADA soil africana? ADA is selling a complementary product (ADA iron) which does suggest iron content is low. I read that Amazonia has a higher iron content than Africana but the actual content remains unclear. I use africana soil for a while now and noticed signs of iron deficiency on Echinodorus sp.


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

I found some info about ADA soil regarding Fe content, i thought i would share.

Content Fe in mg / kg.
Africana (3) | Malaya (4) | Amazonia II (91) | Amazonia (160)

From what i have read about rice plants and iron soil content, optimum levels are in the range of 100-150 mg/kg. Iron deficiency is likely to be observed if the iron concentration in the soil is under 2-5 mg/kg.

3 mg/kg is considered a low concentration. As suspected, the soil might indeed be the cause of the deficiency in the Echinodorus sp.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Glaucus,

That's why they make substrate amendments. Some of those powders contain iron.


----------



## countcoco (Dec 28, 2010)

great info glaucus. where'd you find it?


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Over here. op2:


----------



## countcoco (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks a lot! That link is a great resource.


----------

